# Bank 1 Oxygen Sensor



## mindless06795 (Nov 7, 2005)

Hello,
I have a 2000 Maxima SE, Standard. 
Service engine light came on and the code is telling me the Bank 1 Oxygen sensor is bad. Where is that located and is it easy to change out?
Thank you. :cheers:


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Which sensor is it? There are 2 O2s on B1: a front and a rear. It is pretty easy and you can either get an OEM replacement or generic aftermarket O2 sensors. 










See also: 

http://maxima.theowensfamily.com/tsb/NTB02-051a.pdf


----------



## mindless06795 (Nov 7, 2005)

Puppetmaster said:


> Which sensor is it? There are 2 O2s on B1: a front and a rear. It is pretty easy and you can either get an OEM replacement or generic aftermarket O2 sensors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info. I believe it was the front. Is there anything else that would cause this besides a bad o2 sensor?


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

mindless06795 said:


> Thank you for the info. I believe it was the front. Is there anything else that would cause this besides a bad o2 sensor?


There are several codes for the front, which code is it? 

The first thing you could check is the harness and connectors, just to make sure its tightly connected and nothing is broken or cut.


----------

